# So I go in for my colonoscopy.......



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Well I got my colonoscopy sort of, It was so weird. The nurses took 3 times to find a vein so they could start an IV. It got worse, so they wheel me in and I am speaking with the doctor who was going to do the procedure and I told him I wanted to speak with him for a few moments before we started. Well we sopke of inflamation and I told him the Golitly caused an attack. Well he was so skeptical, as I was trying to explain a few more details the nurse administered the versed and I don't remember a thing afterward other than some thing about it not happening. I woke a a short while later in the short stay recovery room and was told that my colonoscopy was aborted due to my uncomfort. I called the doctor but he was not available. So I called the next morning, I called 2 times and finally got this doctor on the phone telling me he had to abort the procedure, I asked why and he responded that I was having difficulty. So I ask what he found and he again told me he aborted the procedure. He told me nothing so now I wonder what the hell it is. Do I have cancer, what? I was treated so rudely and unprofessionally. Thisa doctors name is DR.Fenerdy of OHSU.I have a cll into my primary care and have not heard from her either. I think I hatre doctors now.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

I think it's so important to find doctors that you like! And who call you back in a timely manner, and give you the time you deserve.Don't give up on all of them - I've had a lifetime of hating doctors. Then I found a primary care who actually CARES, and she hooked me up with an awesome GI.I hope you find someone better than what you have! And that they can get you feeling better!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

That's awful! I too had a colonoscopy a few years ago they could not complete. It was due also to my discomfort. I think the problem w/me was the dr. gave me the drugs and then started right away. I could feel everything. BUT he didn't just let me go. I had to then have a barium enema. Did your dr. tell you what he plans to do next because of the aborted scope? The 1st GI dr. I had was terrible. After diagnosing IBS, told me "at least it won't kill you." So I switched to the one I have now. Who I like (for the most part). It seems no drs want to REALLY spend time w/you. Once mine said everything looked fine & 2 more years, he was fully ready to hang up. When I said I had a few questions, I could hear the surprise in this voice. I think he had 10 such calls to make and wanted to give each call about 30 sec-1 minute! Again, I have also played phone tag w/him for days. They treat it as no big deal. When they hook up w/you great! I've found making an appt and sitting in front of him helps.As for cancer..if they couldn't finish the scope, they have no way of knowing. They need to see the colon and biopsy anything suspicious to see if there is cancer present. I would not worry intensely that you have cancer. There are alot of situations were they can't do the scope and these drs are ALWAYS hard to reach. I wouldn't read too much into this. I WOULD however, call him constantly. Be firm w/his secretary that you need to speak w/him asap. Be completely honest. Tell them you are extremely worried and cannot do anything until you talk to him. He could possibly do a bariuam enema to see if there is anything in there. That's what mine did after my failed scope. It was ok so I had my next scope 2 year after enema (which happened to be 2 weeks ago and came out fine). Let us know how you make out.


----------



## 21113 (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a scope 5 yrs ago that they couldn't finish because of my discomfort. I never followed up which was bad on my part. I just had another on Friday and the drugs they used worked great and I didn't feel anything and they got a complete scope. Many people have twists and bends in they're colon and they have to be careful not to hurt and damage you with the scope. I also had someone suggest they use a pediatric scope if they couldn't get through this time but they did.You should definetly follow up and maybe you can find a better doctor for your situation. Get a second opinion and ask around your area for recomendations. My office was very nice I got calls from the nurses to make sure I understood everything and verify my info and to answer any questions I had. It helped calm my fears. Good luck.


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi BAC612,Well I do plan on the follow up, I have to wait for my Primary care to grt me over to the GI doc. I will not give up quit or anything like that or remotely close. Thanks. I have some rather strong resolve.ThanksChristine


----------



## 19012 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here - also had to abort my colonoscopy about 3 weeks ago. He said I was yelling at him to stop







Any advice on whether to go for another one under anesthesia or try the barium? Sounds like that is horrible too. I'm finally getting in to see a GI next week. I'm pretty scared because I have all ibs symptoms except I have tiny streaks of blood mixed in with the mucous only. Help!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

HHHMM what to do. I too had a failed colonoscopy about a year ago. I did the barium enema (my 3rd). Dr. saw "a little something" on that and said to come back in a year and repeat barium. I went to see him a couple months ago. At that point he wanted to set up the barium appt. I said wasn't it dumb to do the barium enema because if what he saw last year is still there and it shows up on the barium xray, wouldn't I then need to go through the colonoscopy anyway so he could get a piece of it? He said I was right. So we opted to go for the c-scope. I had it done 9/11 and it went fine. The "little thing" he saw was just build up from laxatives. No big deal. I know I said "ouch" a couple of times because I heard him say he was giving me a little more med and then I don't remember anything. This was my 3rd scope. 1st was great, 2nd was stopped and 3rd was great. Now in some ways the barium enema is easier. Prep is lighter (you start it a little later also) and there are no drugs involved. So once you're done, you get up and go home. I liked that aspect. However, the actual procedure is not easy. They put barium in you and then you have to move around for them so the barium will coat your colon. They then take pics. They also pump you w/a little gas so that they can see what's going on. It's somewhat uncomfortable.So which would I opt for? I'd go for the colonoscopy. I can say this because after having a failed & miserable one, I did have a successful one. Your colon can be different on different days. One day they may not be able to do it, the next the may be able to finish it. The one big thing I did was talk to my dr. before this one. I told him he MUST give me enough meds and MUST wait til they take effect to start. I think on my previous one he started to quickly. I yelled "OW" a couple of times and he stopped. I think they were trying to make up time w/me as they were running behind (no pun intended)that day.It's totally your choice:1. barium enema-easier prep/shorter prep. No drugs. Whole thing takes about 1/2 hour and you walk out and have the rest of the day. Bad part-somewhat uncomfortable/painful (slightly from gas). IF they find anything (polyp etc) you will end up having to have the colonoscopy anyway!2.Colonscopy-longer prep. IV needed. Reaction to drugs? Recovery time. Maybe feel yucky for a few days. BUT if they find something they can get it. Again I would go for the scope, but everyone's different. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## 16666 (Oct 2, 2006)

I go in for my second colonoscopy Nov. 10th. The first one I had, I went to sleep, when I woke up it was done. I don't remember a thing. It was called twilight sleep. It was so easy, I didn't know they had done anything. They found one pollop and something that looked like a pearl. He said he took a sample of both and sent for tissue studies, and they are both normal. But he said it is not normal to have a pearl in your colon, so he wanted me back this year to see how it is doing, and if it has grown back. After reading all the troubles you all have all had, I wonder why I had it so easy.?


----------



## 16666 (Oct 2, 2006)

Also, I didn't have an enema, I did colon cleansing the day before, drank a gallon of something that tastes like plastic. but it works very efficiently. Truthfully I thought the whole proceedure fairly easy and uneventful. The prep was harder on me than the actual surgery, and I don't remember needing any recovery time. I came home and felt fine the same day.


----------

